# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Ντροπαλότητα ..

## turtle

Τι γνώμη έχει για τους ντροπαλούς ντροπαλές .. ? Μπορείτε να ορίσετε τα θετικά και αρνητικά του να είναι κάποιος ή κάποια πολύ ντροπαλός ή ντροπαλή ?

----------


## kounelaki1

> Τι γνώμη έχει για τους ντροπαλούς ντροπαλές .. ? Μπορείτε να ορίσετε τα θετικά και αρνητικά του να είναι κάποιος ή κάποια πολύ ντροπαλός ή ντροπαλή ?


Τα θετικά είναι ότι ένας ντροπαλός άνθρωπος έχει ευαισθησίες. .. και συνήθως πιο ενισχυμένη σκεψη... σκέφτεται τόσα πράγματα. .. αντιλαμβανεται περισσότερα.. και συνήθως αυτό είναι που φέρνει και την αρνητική πλευρά στην επιφάνεια. .. σκέφτεται τόσο πολύ... ειναι τόσο ευαίσθητος... που αυτό τον κάνει να φοβάται να εκφραστεί. ... Εγώ εκτιμώ πολύ τους ντροπαλους ανθρώπους. .. είμαι μια από αυτούς. ..

----------


## Macgyver

Μαρεσει μια κοπελα ναναι ντροπαλη , οχι πολυ βεβαια , ναχει μια αθωοτητα ..............δεν μαρεσουν οι ξεβγαλμενες , καθολου , ας σου δινουν σεξ με το καλημερα , δεν μενδιαφερει ....... ειμαι κι εγω λιγακι ντροπαλος ........

----------


## Isol

> Τι γνώμη έχει για τους ντροπαλούς ντροπαλές .. ? Μπορείτε να ορίσετε τα θετικά και αρνητικά του να είναι κάποιος ή κάποια πολύ ντροπαλός ή ντροπαλή ?


 Οι ντροπαλοι ανθρωποι αποτελουν ενα ειδος απο μονοι τους και μαλιστα αρκετα σπανιο στις μερες μας!Οπως ανεφερε,και το κουνελακι ειναι ανθρωποι με πολλες ευαισθησιες! Θα ελεγα οτι ειναι συγκρατημενοι,λιγομιλητοι, μη εκδηλωτικοι και πολλα αλλα...Για εμενα τα θετικα, ειναι πως ειναι γλυκιτατοι ανθρωποι,σοβαροι τις περισσοτερες φορες,και τελος συμπαθητικοι προς το "κοινο"...Αρνητικα,μπορεις να θεωρησεις πως ισως δεν ειναι τοσο κοινωνικοι,ειναι ευαλωτοι,κοκκινιζουν με το παραμικρο και σιγουρα δεν ειναι η ψυχη της παρεας!
Υ.Γ Ειμαι και εγω ενας τρομερα ντροπαλος ανθρωπος. :Frown:

----------


## elis

Κι εγώ ντροπαλός είμαι αλλά μικρός ήμουν ταλιμπανακοσ

----------


## Macgyver

Mικρος , ημουν τρομερα ντροπαλος , μεχρι και τα 18 , στα 20 ημουν πολυ λγοτερο ντροπαλος , και στα 22 και μετα ημουν οκ .............................. δεν θα μελεγα τωρα ντροπαλο , αλλα ουτε και θρασυ .......λιγουλακι ντροπαλος , ειμαι ........σε πολυ συγκεκριμενες περιστασεις , πχ, δεν εχω το θαρρος να την ' πεσω ' σε μια κοπελα στο δρομο , σε μαγαζι , οτιναναι μαγαζι , ναι ......

----------


## Vox

Άλλος ένας ντροπαλός εδώ. Τα χρόνια περνούν, η ντροπαλότητα μένει.

----------


## Vox

> Τι γνώμη έχει για τους ντροπαλούς ντροπαλές .. ?


Δεν ξέρω. Από την καθαρά προσωπική μου εμπειρία μπορώ να πω ότι είναι μια κατάσταση που δυσκολεύει ορισμένα θέματα. Μπορεί να γίνει τροχοπέδη ακόμα και στην ανεύρεση εργασίας, κάτι που θεωρώ ιδιαίτερα σοβαρό ως πρόβλημα.

----------


## nikos2

ντροπαλοτητα= αισθημα μειονεξιας

----------


## Macgyver

> ντροπαλοτητα= αισθημα μειονεξιας


Περναει με τα χρονια .......η βελτιουται ....

----------


## nikos2

ε, ωσπου να γερασουμε θα εχουμε βελτιωθει.
αυτο που εγραψες το εχω διαβασει για την αποφευκτικη διαταραχη. μετα τα 40-45 υπαρχει μια βελτιωση οχι ομως κατι το πολυ σπουδαιο

----------


## DL010117a

Ο ντροπαλός, αν και ευαίσθητος, έχει πολλά κόμπλεξ, το ίδιο και η ντροπαλή. Είναι άνθρωποι με ευαισθησίες, που όμως έχουν χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση και αυτοεκτίμηση και χαμηλή έως ανύπαρκτη προσωπικότητα και αυτό τους κάνει εύκολα θύματα, για κάποιους μαλάκες της κοινωνίας. Ζουν σε ένα κόσμο πλασματικό, αφού δεν σκέφτονται την πονηριά, αλλά ο κόσμος είναι πονηρός. Αν όμως, από τα πολλά "χτυπήματα" αλλάξει, θα αλλάξει προς το χειρότερο και τότε θα γίνει ο χειρότερος εχθρός σου.

----------


## ioannis2

Τι είναι η αποφευκτική διαταραχή?
Ναι Μακ.... θεραπεύεται ή βελτιούται. Βάζεις το στόχο στα 25, παιρνάς τα 40 κι ακόμα το παλεύεις...
Οι ντροπαλοί είναι εύκολη λεία για τον κάθε επιτήδειο! Η ντροπαλότητα είναι πιο κτυπητή όταν πρόκειται για άντρα.
Ο ντροπαλός δεν κατορθώνει να εκφραστεί όπως θα θελε να εκφραστεί γι αυτό μέσα του υποφέρει.
Βελτίωση ειναι το να γίνει πιο ομιλητικός, πιο διεκδικητικός και να συνηθίσει το πλήθος, τη μεγάλη παρέα και το δημόσιο λόγο. Διότι ο ντροπαλός προτιμάει την πολύ μικρή παρέα.
Πιστευω ειναι ευαλωτος στο να πάθει καταθλιψη. Πολλοί ντροπαλοί εχουν όμως μεγαλη ψυχική δύναμη την οποία δεν εκδηλώνουν και η δυναμη αυτη τους κανει να αντεχουν σε δυσκολες καταστασεις της ζωης, πχ. να μην τα χανουν και να εχουν υπομονή.
Και πολλά άλλα.

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

> Ο ντροπαλός, αν και ευαίσθητος, έχει πολλά κόμπλεξ, το ίδιο και η ντροπαλή. Είναι άνθρωποι με ευαισθησίες, που όμως έχουν χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση και αυτοεκτίμηση και χαμηλή έως ανύπαρκτη προσωπικότητα και αυτό τους κάνει εύκολα θύματα, για κάποιους μαλάκες της κοινωνίας. Ζουν σε ένα κόσμο πλασματικό, αφού δεν σκέφτονται την πονηριά, αλλά ο κόσμος είναι πονηρός. Αν όμως, από τα πολλά "χτυπήματα" αλλάξει, θα αλλάξει προς το χειρότερο και τότε θα γίνει ο χειρότερος εχθρός σου.


 ...

 :Confused:

----------


## Macgyver

> ε, ωσπου να γερασουμε θα εχουμε βελτιωθει.
> αυτο που εγραψες το εχω διαβασει για την αποφευκτικη διαταραχη. μετα τα 40-45 υπαρχει μια βελτιωση οχι ομως κατι το πολυ σπουδαιο


Εγω πουμαι 56 , δεν ειμαι ντροπαλος απο τα 40 μου , η ζωη η ιδια , ο αγωνας , σε ΄ψηνουν ΄, βεβαια εξαρταται και τι δουλεια εκανες , τι δυσκολιες αντιμετωπισες , παντως στα 20 μου , ημουν πολυ ντροπαλος , τεραστία η διαφορα εκτοτε ......λιγο ομως η δουλεια , οι δυσκολιες στο να χειριζεσαι ανθρωπους , λιγο οι επιτυχιες στο αλλο φυλο , να τονισω και την 30χρονη ενασχοληση μου με τα βαρη , ωωωπ , ξετσουμισα για τα καλα .......

θα τα δειτε στην πορεια !!

----------


## DL010117a

> ...


Ας πούμε Σαπουνάκι, ότι είναι κάποια βιώματα πρώην ντροπαλού και η κατάληξή του, από τα πολλά "χτυπήματα". Μην σου φαίνονται περίεργα, για να τα λέω, σημαίνει πως κάτι περισσότερο ξέρω...

----------


## elis

Ρε συ εν οιδα δηλαδη εσυ τωρα αντι να κοιταξεισ να καλυτερευσεισ τη ζωη σου θα κοιτασ να δυσκολεψεισ τη ζωη του εχθρου σου κι οταν φυγουν οι γονεισ σου πωσ θα επιβιωσεισ τι θα πεισ στον εαυτο σου πολεμουσα με τον εχθρο μου εκτοσ κι αν εχεισ λυμενο το βιοποριστικο οποτε παω πασο

----------


## DL010117a

> Ρε συ εν οιδα δηλαδη εσυ τωρα αντι να κοιταξεισ να καλυτερευσεισ τη ζωη σου θα κοιτασ να δυσκολεψεισ τη ζωη του εχθρου σου κι οταν φυγουν οι γονεισ σου πωσ θα επιβιωσεισ τι θα πεισ στον εαυτο σου πολεμουσα με τον εχθρο μου εκτοσ κι αν εχεισ λυμενο το βιοποριστικο οποτε παω πασο


Τουναντίον, σταμάτησα απλά να ασχολούμαι με κομπλεξικούς μαλάκες, απλά τα πράγματα. Ζω, την κάθε μέρα, έτσι όπως μου αρέσει, βόλτες κλπ και είμαι και άριστος φοιτητής, τι να ζητήσει κανείς περισσότερο;

----------


## elis

Λεφτά σου λείπουν μόνο εννοώ να είσαι άνετος καλή επιτυχία

----------


## DL010117a

> Λεφτά σου λείπουν μόνο εννοώ να είσαι άνετος καλή επιτυχία


Είναι και τα λεφτά, ένα ζήτημα. Έχει ο Θεός, όμως για όλους μας, θα βρω τον δρόμο μου, σιγά σιγά και στο επάγγελμα που θέλω να κάνω. Επίσης elis, σου εύχομαι να πραγματοποιήσεις κάθε όνειρό σου. Επίσης, μην ντρέπεσαι για την δουλειά που κάνεις, να έχεις αυτοπεποίθηση και αν θέλεις την γνώμη μου, (σαν μικρότερος σου), πήγαινε και κάνε κίνηση, για την κοπέλα που την θέλεις χρόνια. Μην σου μένουν απωθημένα, κάνε την κίνησή σου. Τουλάχιστον, θα λες, ότι το πάλεψες και δεν έφυγες αμαχητί.

----------


## Macgyver

> τι θα πεισ στον εαυτο σου πολεμουσα με τον εχθρο μου εκτοσ κι αν εχεισ λυμενο το βιοποριστικο οποτε παω πασο


Μεγαλη υποθεση ναχεις λυμενο το βιοποριστικο , εχεις εναν εχθρο μονο να μαχηθης .........

----------


## elisabet

> Είναι και τα λεφτά, ένα ζήτημα. Έχει ο Θεός, όμως για όλους μας, θα βρω τον δρόμο μου, σιγά σιγά και στο επάγγελμα που θέλω να κάνω. Επίσης elis, σου εύχομαι να πραγματοποιήσεις κάθε όνειρό σου. *Επίσης, μην ντρέπεσαι για την δουλειά που κάνεις,* να έχεις αυτοπεποίθηση και αν θέλεις την γνώμη μου, (σαν μικρότερος σου), πήγαινε και κάνε κίνηση, για την κοπέλα που την θέλεις χρόνια. Μην σου μένουν απωθημένα, κάνε την κίνησή σου. Τουλάχιστον, θα λες, ότι το πάλεψες και δεν έφυγες αμαχητί.


Έχει αναφέρει ποτέ ο ελις πως ντρέπεται για την δουλειά που κάνει;!! Και γιατί να ντρέπεται δηλαδή; Επειδή δουλεύει από μικρό παιδί; Τιμή του και καμάρι του είναι αυτά!!
Επίσης ούτε αυτοπεποίθηση του λείπει, μια χαρά τις κάνει τις κινήσεις του εκεί που θέλει!

----------


## Miliva21

> και χαμηλή έως ανύπαρκτη προσωπικότητα και αυτό τους κάνει εύκολα θύματα, για κάποιους μαλάκες της κοινωνίας αφού δεν σκέφτονται την πονηριά, αλλά ο κόσμος είναι πονηρός.


Χαμηλη εως ανυπαρκτη προσωπικοτητα ....?...εγω αυτο δεν το νομιζω ....τα ατομα με ευαισθησιες εχουν πλουσιο ψυχικο και συναισθηματικο κοσμο...εχουν υψηλη ενσυναισθηση πραγμα που τους βοηθαει να διαβαζουν τις αληθινες προθεσεις των αλλων συνεπως να προστατευονται ....

Νομιζω οτι γραφεις για τους αδυναμους χαρακτηρες ....αλλο ο ντροπαλος ...ντροπαλος σημαινει οτι δεν εχω την τοσο μεγαλη ευκολια να εκφραζομαι και να ανοιγομαι στους αλλους...οταν ομως εισαι σπιτι σου ....ή με τα ατομα τα δικα σου ...τους φιλους σου τη σχεση σου τους γονεις σου..εισαι ο εαυτος σου....δν σημαινει οτι αν εισαι ντροπαλος δν μπορεις να σκεφτεις πονηρα ή οτι δν μππρεις να αναγνωρισεις την πονηρια στους αλλους...

Απο οτι θυμαμαι εν οιδα εχεις περιγραψει και εσυ τον εαυτο σου ως ντροπαλο..αν ειναι οντως ετσι καλυτερα να δεις με λιγο πιο θετικο ματι τους ντροπαλους εφοσον εχεις κ εσυ το ιδιο χαρακτηριστικο...αυτο θα σε βοηθησει να αποκτησεις καλυτερη εικονα γ τον εαυτο σου και να μην τον πολεμας...γτ συνηθως τα ατομα που δεν εχουν ανασφαλειες και κομπλεξ οπως λες παραπανω ...ειναι εκεινα που συμφιλιωνονται με τον εαυτο τους και νιωθουν καλα...και οχι αυτοι που τον βλεπουν αρνητικα και τον πολεμανε....προσπαθωντας να γινουν κατι αλλο

----------


## DL010117a

> Έχει αναφέρει ποτέ ο ελις πως ντρέπεται για την δουλειά που κάνει;!! Και γιατί να ντρέπεται δηλαδή; Επειδή δουλεύει από μικρό παιδί; Τιμή του και καμάρι του είναι αυτά!!
> Επίσης ούτε αυτοπεποίθηση του λείπει, μια χαρά τις κάνει τις κινήσεις του εκεί που θέλει!


Είχα δει, νομίζω μια φορά, ένα σχόλιό του, επειδή εκείνος είναι αγρότης και εκείνη που θέλει είναι δικηγόρος, ότι δεν θα κάτσει εκείνη, να κοιτάξει έναν αγρότη. Με γνώμονα αυτό, ανέφερα, να κάνει την κίνησή του και μόνο και μόνο, για να μην του μείνει απωθημένο, και γι'αυτό ανέφερα, να μην νιώθει άσχημα, για την δουλειά του. Αν δεν αποδεχτεί την δουλειά του, σημαίνει πως εξ'αρχής, δεν έκανε για εκείνον, αυτή η κοπέλα. Αν κάτι έχει αλλάξει, από τότε που το είχε αναφέρει, δεν το ξέρω, απλά πήγα σύμφωνα με αυτό το σχόλιό του, τότε.

----------


## elis

Εν οίδα να σου πω ποτέ ντρέπομαι όταν μου πλένουν τα αυτοκίνητο και ξέρεις γτ ντρέπομαι γτ μπορώ να το κάνω μόνος μου δεν μπορείς να το καταλάβεις αλλά εγώ που τα φέρνω βόλτα από μικρός έχω άλλο μυαλό δηλαδή ντρέπομαι όταν πετάω φαγητό που τρώγεται κι ας είναι χθεσινό κ αλλά που έχουν κάποιοι παππούδες φαντάζομαι δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις με τίποτα και να θεσ δε γίνεται

----------


## DL010117a

> Χαμηλη εως ανυπαρκτη προσωπικοτητα ....?...εγω αυτο δεν το νομιζω ....τα ατομα με ευαισθησιες εχουν πλουσιο ψυχικο και συναισθηματικο κοσμο...εχουν υψηλη ενσυναισθηση πραγμα που τους βοηθαει να διαβαζουν τις αληθινες προθεσεις των αλλων συνεπως να προστατευονται ....
> 
> Νομιζω οτι γραφεις για τους αδυναμους χαρακτηρες ....αλλο ο ντροπαλος ...ντροπαλος σημαινει οτι δεν εχω την τοσο μεγαλη ευκολια να εκφραζομαι και να ανοιγομαι στους αλλους...οταν ομως εισαι σπιτι σου ....ή με τα ατομα τα δικα σου ...τους φιλους σου τη σχεση σου τους γονεις σου..εισαι ο εαυτος σου....δν σημαινει οτι αν εισαι ντροπαλος δν μπορεις να σκεφτεις πονηρα ή οτι δν μππρεις να αναγνωρισεις την πονηρια στους αλλους...
> 
> Απο οτι θυμαμαι εν οιδα εχεις περιγραψει και εσυ τον εαυτο σου ως ντροπαλο..αν ειναι οντως ετσι καλυτερα να δεις με λιγο πιο θετικο ματι τους ντροπαλους εφοσον εχεις κ εσυ το ιδιο χαρακτηριστικο...αυτο θα σε βοηθησει να αποκτησεις καλυτερη εικονα γ τον εαυτο σου και να μην τον πολεμας...γτ συνηθως τα ατομα που δεν εχουν ανασφαλειες και κομπλεξ οπως λες παραπανω ...ειναι εκεινα που συμφιλιωνονται με τον εαυτο τους και νιωθουν καλα...και οχι αυτοι που τον βλεπουν αρνητικα και τον πολεμανε....προσπαθωντας να γινουν κατι αλλο


Οι άλλοι βλέπουν στα μάτια, του ντροπαλού, έναν μαλάκα. Ένας ντροπαλός, πράγματι ξέρει τα συναισθήματα και τις αδυναμίες των άλλων. Όμως, για να μπουν σε μία παρέα οι ντροπαλοί, πρέπει να ρίξουν τις προσωπικότητές τους, πολύ χαμηλά, που άλλος δεν θα το έκανε, για να μπουν σε μία παρέα. Επειδή ο ντροπαλός, θέλει κοινωνικότητα, θα το κάνει. Αυτό βλέπω και σε πολλές παρέες φοιτητών, που υπάρχουν ντροπαλοί μέσα εκεί. Μέχρι και σφαλιάρες τους ρίχνουν, τους βρίζουν οικογένειες και εκείνοι κάθονται εκεί, λόγω του αδύναμου του χαρακτήρα τους, μόνο και μόνο για να μην μείνουν μόνοι. Πολλές φορές, δεν τους παίρνουν τηλ. κλπ, για να έρθουν και εκείνοι έξω για καφέ, όταν βγαίνει η "παρέα" τους, έξω. Με αποτέλεσμα, να είναι σε μία πλασματική παρέα, που νομίζουν πως έχουν και πλασματικούς φίλους, που νομίζουν πως έχουν. Εγώ προσπαθώ, να τους ξυπνήσω, αλλά όταν βλέπει ο άλλος τέτοια άτομα, αμέσως τους πιάνουν για μαλάκες και κάνουν ό,τι χατίρια θέλουν, για σημειώσεις κλπ. Είναι σκληρός ο κόσμος Μιλίβα, και ο "Davy Jones", είχε πει σε μια ταινία στους "Πειρατές της Καραϊβικής", (δεν ξέρω αν την ξέρεις), είπε "life is cruel" και έχει δίκιο, εγώ θα προσθέσω, πως και οι άνθρωποι είναι σκληροί. Άμα δουν ευαισθησία, ντροπαλότητα, πες το όπως θέλεις, τον έχουν για τον μαλάκα της υπόθεσης και δυστυχώς έχουν δίκιο, από αυτά που βλέπω. Όσο για το ότι είμαι εγώ ντροπαλός, θα απαντήσω, πως όχι δεν είμαι πλέον και το θεωρώ μειονέκτημα, να είναι ο άλλος ντροπαλός ή ευαίσθητος. Στην θεωρία, είναι έτσι όπως τα αναφέρεις Μιλίβα, πλούσιο συναισθηματικό και ψυχικό κόσμο κλπ. Αυτά όμως είναι άξια, μόνο όταν αναγνωριστούν και στην πραγματική ζωή, όχι αυτή της οθόνης και του πληκτρολογίου, κανείς δεν τα υπολογίζει, ίσα ίσα που τα εκμεταλλεύονται κι' όλας, για την πάρτη τους. Έτσι είναι η ζωή και έτσι πρέπει να προχωρήσεις, αλλιώς θα είσαι μια ζωή έρμαιο των άλλων και θα νομίζεις πως έχεις φίλους ή παρέες, ενώ στην ουσία θα είναι μόνοι...

----------


## DL010117a

> Εν οίδα να σου πω ποτέ ντρέπομαι όταν μου πλένουν τα αυτοκίνητο και ξέρεις γτ ντρέπομαι γτ μπορώ να το κάνω μόνος μου δεν μπορείς να το καταλάβεις αλλά εγώ που τα φέρνω βόλτα από μικρός έχω άλλο μυαλό δηλαδή ντρέπομαι όταν πετάω φαγητό που τρώγεται κι ας είναι χθεσινό κ αλλά που έχουν κάποιοι παππούδες φαντάζομαι δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις με τίποτα και να θεσ δε γίνεται


Ναι, αλλά εσύ πηγαίνεις να στο πλύνουν το αμάξι, δεν πάει μόνο του. Ευτυχώς δεν είμαι ηλίθιος και ευτυχώς έχω καταλάβει, από μικρή ηλικία, ποιες είναι οι αδυναμίες των περισσοτέρων ή πως πρέπει να κινείσαι, στην ζωή. Χρειάζεται αγώνας και ο καθένας μας, ξεχωριστά είναι βιοπαλαιστής, απλά με διαφορετικό τρόπο. Όπως ανέφερα και παραπάνω, στην Ελισάβετ, ανέφερα πως ντρέπεσαι για την δουλειά σου, επειδή είχα διαβάσει ένα δικό σου σχόλιο. Αν κάτι έχει αλλάξει από τότε, δεν το γνωρίζω...

----------


## elisabet

> Εν οίδα να σου πω ποτέ ντρέπομαι όταν μου πλένουν τα αυτοκίνητο και ξέρεις γτ ντρέπομαι γτ μπορώ να το κάνω μόνος μου δεν μπορείς να το καταλάβεις αλλά εγώ που τα φέρνω βόλτα από μικρός έχω άλλο μυαλό δηλαδή ντρέπομαι όταν πετάω φαγητό που τρώγεται κι ας είναι χθεσινό κ αλλά που έχουν κάποιοι παππούδες φαντάζομαι δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις με τίποτα και να θεσ δε γίνεται


Α ρε ελις μου θύμησες τον πατέρα μου που όταν κατάφερε με πολυυυυ κόπο να φτιάξει ένα σπίτι έλεγε πως ντρέπεται να βγει και να κάτσει στο μπαλκόνι!

----------


## Macgyver

> Χαμηλη εως ανυπαρκτη προσωπικοτητα ....?...εγω αυτο δεν το νομιζω ....τα ατομα με ευαισθησιες εχουν πλουσιο ψυχικο και συναισθηματικο κοσμο...εχουν υψηλη ενσυναισθηση πραγμα που τους βοηθαει να διαβαζουν τις αληθινες προθεσεις των αλλων συνεπως να προστατευονται ....
> 
> Νομιζω οτι γραφεις για τους αδυναμους χαρακτηρες ....αλλο ο ντροπαλος ...ντροπαλος σημαινει οτι δεν εχω την τοσο μεγαλη ευκολια να εκφραζομαι και να ανοιγομαι στους αλλους...οταν ομως εισαι σπιτι σου ...ο


Πολυ σωστα , ειναι δυναμη να εχεις ευαισθησιες , περνας ' ακτινογραφια ' τον αλλον , και η ντροπαλοτητα δεν συνεπογεται και ανοησια , μπορει νασαι κλειστος χαρακτηρας , αλλα να βγαζεις ασφαλη συμπερασματα για τουςς αλλους , και να κρατας αποστασεις απο αυτους που θεωρεις ακαταλληλους ..........................

----------


## Miliva21

> Οι άλλοι βλέπουν στα μάτια, του ντροπαλού, έναν μαλάκα. Ένας ντροπαλός, πράγματι ξέρει τα συναισθήματα και τις αδυναμίες των άλλων. Όμως, για να μπουν σε μία παρέα οι ντροπαλοί, πρέπει να ρίξουν τις προσωπικότητές τους, πολύ χαμηλά, που άλλος δεν θα το έκανε, για να μπουν σε μία παρέα. Επειδή ο ντροπαλός, θέλει κοινωνικότητα, θα το κάνει. Αυτό βλέπω και σε πολλές παρέες φοιτητών, που υπάρχουν ντροπαλοί μέσα εκεί. Μέχρι και σφαλιάρες τους ρίχνουν, τους βρίζουν οικογένειες και εκείνοι κάθονται εκεί, λόγω του αδύναμου του χαρακτήρα τους, μόνο και μόνο για να μην μείνουν μόνοι. Πολλές φορές, δεν τους παίρνουν τηλ. κλπ, για να έρθουν και εκείνοι έξω για καφέ, όταν βγαίνει η "παρέα" τους, έξω. Με αποτέλεσμα, να είναι σε μία πλασματική παρέα, που νομίζουν πως έχουν και πλασματικούς φίλους, που νομίζουν πως έχουν. Εγώ προσπαθώ, να τους ξυπνήσω, αλλά όταν βλέπει ο άλλος τέτοια άτομα, αμέσως τους πιάνουν για μαλάκες και κάνουν ό,τι χατίρια θέλουν, για σημειώσεις κλπ. Είναι σκληρός ο κόσμος Μιλίβα, και ο "Davy Jones", είχε πει σε μια ταινία στους "Πειρατές της Καραϊβικής", (δεν ξέρω αν την ξέρεις), είπε "life is cruel" και έχει δίκιο, εγώ θα προσθέσω, πως και οι άνθρωποι είναι σκληροί. Άμα δουν ευαισθησία, ντροπαλότητα, πες το όπως θέλεις, τον έχουν για τον μαλάκα της υπόθεσης και δυστυχώς έχουν δίκιο, από αυτά που βλέπω. Όσο για το ότι είμαι εγώ ντροπαλός, θα απαντήσω, πως όχι δεν είμαι πλέον και το θεωρώ μειονέκτημα, να είναι ο άλλος ντροπαλός ή ευαίσθητος. Στην θεωρία, είναι έτσι όπως τα αναφέρεις Μιλίβα, πλούσιο συναισθηματικό και ψυχικό κόσμο κλπ. Αυτά όμως είναι άξια, μόνο όταν αναγνωριστούν και στην πραγματική ζωή, όχι αυτή της οθόνης και του πληκτρολογίου, κανείς δεν τα υπολογίζει, ίσα ίσα που τα εκμεταλλεύονται κι' όλας, για την πάρτη τους. Έτσι είναι η ζωή και έτσι πρέπει να προχωρήσεις, αλλιώς θα είσαι μια ζωή έρμαιο των άλλων και θα νομίζεις πως έχεις φίλους ή παρέες, ενώ στην ουσία θα είναι μόνοι...


Νομιζω οτι μου τα ειχες ξαναπει αυτα και σε προσωπικο μηνυμα και το ειχαμε συζητησει κιολας...σου ειχα ξανα πει.....οτι το γεγονος πως ενας ανθρωπος εχει ευαισθησιες και μπορει να ειναι ντροπαλος σε καποιες περιστασεις....δεν σημαινει οτι δεν μπορει να ειναι και δυναμικος...να βαζει στοχους να εχει ισχυρογνωμοσυνη .....ουτε σημαινει οτι δεν μπορει να βαλει καποιον στη θεση του αμα χρειαστει και γενικα να θετει τα ορια του....μπορει ενας ανθρωπος ευαισθητος που δλδ ειναι αρκετα συναισθηματικος να ειναι αξιαγαπητος σε αυτους που τον γνωριζουν ως ενα ατομο ευγενικο ζεστο κ δυναμικο...

Οι μεχρι τωρα εμπειριες σου μαλλον σε εχουν κανει να βλεπεις τους ανθρωπους σε διπολα....ο ευαισθητος ειναι το καημενο αβουλο πιονι ενω ο μαγκας που παει μπροστα ειναι ο μακιαβελικος τυπος χωρις ενσυναισθηση που παταω μεχρι πτωματων για να καταφερει αυτα που θελει...εγω σου λεω πως ο αμθρωπος αν εχει πιστη στον εαυτο και βαζει στοχους παντα ξερει πως να συμπεριφερθει στους γυρω του και να επιτυχει στη ζωη..οπως και αν ειναι..

Λες οτι οι ντροπαλοι φαινονται στα ματια των αλλων ως ηλιθιοι και εγω σου λεω οτι ο καθενας μας στα ματια του αλλου φαινεται οπως ακριβως ο ιδιος βλεπει τον εαυτο του.....που σημαινει οτι αν εισαι ντροπαλος κ νιωθεις βλακας οι αλλοι βλεπουν ενα βλακα (αφου πρωτα εσυ εχεις δει τον εαυτο σου ετσι και τον πλασαρεις κατα τετοιο τροπο) αν ομως πιστευεις οτι αυτο δεν ειναι αδυναμια αλλα δυναμη ..και οτι ενας ανθρωπος δεν περιγραφεται μονο με μια λεξη .....γτ εχει πολλες πτυχες ...και μια απο αυτες τις πολλες πτυχες ειναι κ η ντροπαλοτητα μια....και θεωρεις παραλληλα τον εαυτο σου κ εξυπνο κ δυναμικο τπτε παραλληλα και ο αλλος σε βλεπει ως εξυπνο....απλο ειναι

----------


## elis

> Α ρε ελις μου θύμησες τον πατέρα μου που όταν κατάφερε με πολυυυυ κόπο να φτιάξει ένα σπίτι έλεγε πως ντρέπεται να βγει και να κάτσει στο μπαλκόνι!


Έτσι είναι Ελισάβετ κι έχω κι άλλα αλλά δε θέλω να πω κάτι τέτοια είναι κ τα άλλα

----------


## Miliva21

Κ γω θεωρουμαι ντροπαλη....αλλα η τριβη με τους ανθρωπους καθημερινα με κανει να το εχω ξεπερασει σιγα σιγα....ειμαι ντροπαλη αλλα ποτε δεν εκατσα να με "βαρεσουν " για να μεινω στη παρεα...ειμαι ντροπαλη αλλα εχω παιξει με τη φωτια κ εχω ρισκαρει να εκτεθω.....σε πραγματα που θεωρουσα δυσκολα αλλα τα καταφερα.....ειχα πεσει θυμα μπουλινγκ στο σχολειο ομως πλεον μεγαλωσα και ξερω καλυτερα να προστατευω τον εαυτο μου και να μη δινω σημασια σε ατομα που προσπαθουν να με βλαψουν και να γινομαι θυμα....γτ θετω τα ορια μου εχω αυτοσεβασμο και οτι δεν μου αρεσει το διωχνω απο τη ζωη μου ή το αλλαζω....ειμαι πολυ ευαισθητη...πολλεε φορες κ ντροπαλη...συναισθηματικη στο φουλ αλλα εχω και τα παραπανω.....

Αρα σε ποιους ντροπαλους αναφερεσαι..........???

----------


## turtle

Πολύ σημαντικό αυτό που λές Milva "θέτω όρια , έχω αυτοσεβασμό και δεν δίνω σημασία σε όσους προσπαθούν να με βλάψουν . Μπράβο !

----------


## elisabet

Βλέπω συχνά να γίνεται η παρανόηση από πολλούς καλός= χαζός, ντροπαλός= χαζος, δυναμικός =κωλόπαιδο κτλ

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την ανάλυση σου Μιλίβα. Και εγώ υπήρξα ντροπαλή και ακόμα είμαι σε ορισμένα θέματα, συναισθηματική ακόμα περισσότερο αλλά ποτέ δεν έκατσα να με πατήσουν, ποτέ δεν παρακάλεσα για την παρέα κάποιου, δεν είχα θέματα μπούλινγκ, μια χαρά μπορούσα να υπερασπιστώ τον εαυτό μου και να βάλω τα όρια μου πάντα, πάντα είχα στενούς φίλους και παρέες... δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση αυτά με την ντροπαλότητα. Αυτά είναι όντως ενδείξεις χαμηλής αυτοπεποίθησης και αυτοεκτίμησης. Η ντροπαλότητα μπορεί να είναι και ένα άκρως γοητευτικό στοιχείο ενός ανθρώπου είτε είναι γυναίκα είτε είναι άντρας, όταν είναι απλά ένα στοιχείο του χαρακτήρα του και δεν συνδυάζεται και με όλα τα παραπάνω.

Σε ένα από τα πρώτα μου ραντεβού πολλά χρόνια πριν, θυμάμαι ότι την στιγμή που ερχόταν προς το μέρος μου ο φίλος μου στο σημείο που είχαμε δώσει το ραντεβού σκόνταψε και αμέσως κοκκίνισε ολόκληρος. Το θεώρησα πολύ γλυκό , είχε ετοιμαστεί στην τρίχα και από το άγχος του σκόνταψε και μετά ντράπηκε ακόμα περισσότερο και κοκκίνισε! Μια χαρά τύπος ήταν...

----------


## Miliva21

> Είχα δει, νομίζω μια φορά, ένα σχόλιό του, επειδή εκείνος είναι αγρότης και εκείνη που θέλει είναι δικηγόρος, ότι δεν θα κάτσει εκείνη, να κοιτάξει έναν αγρότη. Με γνώμονα αυτό, ανέφερα, να κάνει την κίνησή του και μόνο και μόνο, για να μην του μείνει απωθημένο, και γι'αυτό ανέφερα, να μην νιώθει άσχημα, για την δουλειά του. Αν δεν αποδεχτεί την δουλειά του, σημαίνει πως εξ'αρχής, δεν έκανε για εκείνον, αυτή η κοπέλα. Αν κάτι έχει αλλάξει, από τότε που το είχε αναφέρει, δεν το ξέρω, απλά πήγα σύμφωνα με αυτό το σχόλιό του, τότε.


Ελις αποδεικνυεις αυτο που λενε για τον ερωτα...οτι οι ανθρωποι μερικες φορες ερωτευομαστε τον καθρεφτη του εαυτου μας...δλδ αυτο που θα θελαμε να ειμαστε...πχ στη δικηγορο μπορει να σε ελκυσε το γεγονος οτι ειναι μορφωμενη..και πιθανον να εχει ενα τουπε και εναν αερα ανωτεροτητας..στυλ εκλεπτυσμενη που σε τραβηξε σε αυτη και το θαυμαζεις

----------


## elis

Όχι κούκλα τη δικηγόρο την ερωτεύτηκα όταν ειμασταν παιδιά πηγαίναμε στο ίδιο σχολείο είμαστε φίλοι τώρα την πέφτω εδώ κ τριάντα χρόνια έχει μείνει το ίδιο όμορφη τώρα δε θα ερωτευομουνα ποτέ δικηγόρο δε με ελκύει αυτό με ελκύει η φτώχεια κ το χιούμορ ο συνδυασμός αυτός τα αλλά δε με ενδιαφέρουν

----------


## elis

Δε θαυμάζω ανθρώπους όσο κ να αγαπάω

----------


## elis

Για να καταλάβεις όταν λέμε δουλεύω από πέντε χρονών βοήθησα τον πατέρα μου να κάνει ανακαίνιση το σπίτι οχτώ χρονών μάζευα ελιές καθάριζα τα φύλλα από τα οχτώ μέχρι τα δεκαπέντε βοηθούσα κ από τα δεκαπέντε δουλειά κάθε Σάββατο είναι πολλά αυτά που ξέρω κ που έχω κάνει πάντως ήθελα γκόμενα μικροσ αλλά δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω κι έκανα μαλακιεσ κι όπως λένε σε μια ελληνική ταινία για να αρέσεις στις γυναίκες πετά τα μυαλά σου κ πάρε καινούρια

----------


## elis

Είτε είσαι ικανός είτε είσαι ανίκανος δεν την νοιάζει αυτή αρκεί να είσαι Μύκονος 
https://youtu.be/YmhR82DYeeE

----------


## Miliva21

> Όχι κούκλα τη δικηγόρο την ερωτεύτηκα όταν ειμασταν παιδιά πηγαίναμε στο ίδιο σχολείο είμαστε φίλοι τώρα την πέφτω εδώ κ τριάντα χρόνια έχει μείνει το ίδιο όμορφη τώρα δε θα ερωτευομουνα ποτέ δικηγόρο δε με ελκύει αυτό με ελκύει η φτώχεια κ το χιούμορ ο συνδυασμός αυτός τα αλλά δε με ενδιαφέρουν


Ναι.....σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα...και γω υποθετω οτι θα φτασω στην ηλικια σου κ παραπανω κ θα μου αρεσει αυτος που ερωτευτηκα μικρη.........τι να πεις ετσι ειναι υπαρχουν κ οι ερωτες χωρις ανταποκριση για να μοιαζει η ζωη λιγο σαν παραμυθι

----------


## elis

Δεν καταλαβαίνεις θα ξυπνήσεις ένα πρωί στα σαράντα κ θα κανεισ ένα απολογισμό θα δεις ότι πέρασαν πολλοί κ θα πεις ποιους θέλω να θυμάμαι με αγάπη αυτούς οι άλλοι διαγράφονται έτσι εγώ επέλεξα τους συμμαθητές μου εσύ μπορεί να επιλέξεις κάτι άλλο εγώ έκανα τον απολογισμό κι αυτή είναι η επιλογή μου για από εδώ κ πέρα μέχρι να γεράσω βιολογικά

----------


## Miliva21

Κατσε βρε συ νεος εισαι ακομα....θα γνωρισεις και αλλους ανθρωπους

----------


## elis

Δεν υπάρχει χρόνος για να δεθεισ ανθρώπους γνωρίζεις χαίρω πολύ αλλά δε δενεσαι

----------


## DL010117a

> Βλέπω συχνά να γίνεται η παρανόηση από πολλούς καλός= χαζός, ντροπαλός= χαζος, δυναμικός =κωλόπαιδο κτλ
> 
> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την ανάλυση σου Μιλίβα. Και εγώ υπήρξα ντροπαλή και ακόμα είμαι σε ορισμένα θέματα, συναισθηματική ακόμα περισσότερο αλλά ποτέ δεν έκατσα να με πατήσουν, ποτέ δεν παρακάλεσα για την παρέα κάποιου, δεν είχα θέματα μπούλινγκ, μια χαρά μπορούσα να υπερασπιστώ τον εαυτό μου και να βάλω τα όρια μου πάντα, πάντα είχα στενούς φίλους και παρέες... δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση αυτά με την ντροπαλότητα. Αυτά είναι όντως ενδείξεις χαμηλής αυτοπεποίθησης και αυτοεκτίμησης. Η ντροπαλότητα μπορεί να είναι και ένα άκρως γοητευτικό στοιχείο ενός ανθρώπου είτε είναι γυναίκα είτε είναι άντρας, όταν είναι απλά ένα στοιχείο του χαρακτήρα του και δεν συνδυάζεται και με όλα τα παραπάνω.
> 
> Σε ένα από τα πρώτα μου ραντεβού πολλά χρόνια πριν, θυμάμαι ότι την στιγμή που ερχόταν προς το μέρος μου ο φίλος μου στο σημείο που είχαμε δώσει το ραντεβού σκόνταψε και αμέσως κοκκίνισε ολόκληρος. Το θεώρησα πολύ γλυκό , είχε ετοιμαστεί στην τρίχα και από το άγχος του σκόνταψε και μετά ντράπηκε ακόμα περισσότερο και κοκκίνισε! Μια χαρά τύπος ήταν...


Μακάρι, όλες οι κοπέλες Ελισάβετ και Μιλίβα, να το έβλεπαν, έτσι όπως εσείς. Ο κόσμος τότε και η κοινωνία γενικότερα, θα ήταν καλύτερα. Όμως, ρωτήστε και το υπόλοιπο 99% των γυναικών, έξω. Σιγά μην ενδιαφερθούν, για έναν μαλάκα, κομπλεξικό. Ρωτήστε, αν θα τον έκαναν παρέα, ούτε παρέα δεν θα τον έκαναν. Εγώ, υπήρξα κακώς, αρκετά καλός, με αποτέλεσμα να το είδαν κάποιοι ως αδυναμία, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει μπούλινγκ. Σε ηλικίες 15-25+, δεν εκτιμάται, το να είναι κάποιος καλός. Νόμιζαν πως επειδή είμαι καλός, άρα είμαι και αδύναμος και τελείωσαν αυτά, μαχαίρι. Εδώ, υπήρξε κοπέλα, που είχαμε βγει με παρέα, έξω για φαγητό και το κλίμα ήταν σχετικά καλό, με όλη την παρέα και κάθισε μετά από ένα *χρόνο* , δηλαδή που να το πω αυτό και να το πιστέψει, κάθισε ένα αγόρι από εκείνη την παρέα, να με κατηγορεί πίσω μου, ότι δεν είχα έρθει σωστά και είχα έρθει με φόρμες στην ταβέρνα κλπ. Ενώ υπάρχει μέχρι και φωτογραφία τότε, στην ταβέρνα, που είμαι με πουκάμισο και μαύρο τζιν. Δηλαδή πόσο πιο κόμπλεξ; Όσο για την κοπέλα, έχει να μου μιλήσει πάνω από 2 χρόνια, παρ'όλο που την χαιρετούσα εγώ, με χαιρετούσε και εκείνη και έφευγε βιαστικά, λες και είμαι ο τίποτας, ένα μηδενικό. Λοιπόν, αυτά τελείωσαν και στην θεωρία είναι καλά, αλλά στην πράξη αλλάζουν ριζικά, όλα αυτά. Μακάρι ξαναλέω, να το έβλεπαν όλοι και όλες έτσι το θέμα, αλλά δεν το βλέπουν έτσι. Τουλάχιστον, δεν θέλω να είμαι απόλυτος, αλλά στην δική μου περίπτωση, έγιναν έτσι τα πράγματα, αν οι δικές σας περιπτώσεις, ήταν φυσιολογικές, τότε είστε τυχερές...

----------


## DL010117a

> Δεν καταλαβαίνεις θα ξυπνήσεις ένα πρωί στα σαράντα κ θα κανεισ ένα απολογισμό θα δεις ότι πέρασαν πολλοί κ θα πεις ποιους θέλω να θυμάμαι με αγάπη αυτούς οι άλλοι διαγράφονται έτσι εγώ επέλεξα τους συμμαθητές μου εσύ μπορεί να επιλέξεις κάτι άλλο εγώ έκανα τον απολογισμό κι αυτή είναι η επιλογή μου για από εδώ κ πέρα μέχρι να γεράσω βιολογικά


Εγώ άλλο φοβάμαι elis, ότι όταν ξυπνήσω ένα πρωί και είμαι 40 ετών, δεν θα υπάρχει κανείς γύρω μου και τότε θα αναρωτηθώ, τι έκανα στην ζωή μου; Είμαι μικρός θα μου πεις, έχω όμως την τάση, να "βλέπω" λίγο μακρύτερα, από όσο είναι η ηλικία μου, αυτό φοβάμαι που λες...

----------


## elis

Αυτό πρέπει να το φροντίσεις από τώρα

----------


## DL010117a

> Αυτό πρέπει να το φροντίσεις από τώρα


Το ξέρω, γι'αυτό και κάνω αρκετές προσπάθειες, όμως όταν σε πιάνει αυτό το ερώτημα, σε ρίχνει ψυχολογικά...

----------


## Miliva21

> Μακάρι, όλες οι κοπέλες Ελισάβετ και Μιλίβα, να το έβλεπαν, έτσι όπως εσείς. Ο κόσμος τότε και η κοινωνία γενικότερα, θα ήταν καλύτερα. Όμως, ρωτήστε και το υπόλοιπο 99% των γυναικών, έξω. Σιγά μην ενδιαφερθούν, για έναν μαλάκα, κομπλεξικό. Ρωτήστε, αν θα τον έκαναν παρέα, ούτε παρέα δεν θα τον έκαναν. Εγώ, υπήρξα κακώς, αρκετά καλός, με αποτέλεσμα να το είδαν κάποιοι ως αδυναμία, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει μπούλινγκ. Σε ηλικίες 15-25+, δεν εκτιμάται, το να είναι κάποιος καλός. Νόμιζαν πως επειδή είμαι καλός, άρα είμαι και αδύναμος και τελείωσαν αυτά, μαχαίρι. Εδώ, υπήρξε κοπέλα, που είχαμε βγει με παρέα, έξω για φαγητό και το κλίμα ήταν σχετικά καλό, με όλη την παρέα και κάθισε μετά από ένα *χρόνο* , δηλαδή που να το πω αυτό και να το πιστέψει, κάθισε ένα αγόρι από εκείνη την παρέα, να με κατηγορεί πίσω μου, ότι δεν είχα έρθει σωστά και είχα έρθει με φόρμες στην ταβέρνα κλπ. Ενώ υπάρχει μέχρι και φωτογραφία τότε, στην ταβέρνα, που είμαι με πουκάμισο και μαύρο τζιν. Δηλαδή πόσο πιο κόμπλεξ; Όσο για την κοπέλα, έχει να μου μιλήσει πάνω από 2 χρόνια, παρ'όλο που την χαιρετούσα εγώ, με χαιρετούσε και εκείνη και έφευγε βιαστικά, λες και είμαι ο τίποτας, ένα μηδενικό. Λοιπόν, αυτά τελείωσαν και στην θεωρία είναι καλά, αλλά στην πράξη αλλάζουν ριζικά, όλα αυτά. Μακάρι ξαναλέω, να το έβλεπαν όλοι και όλες έτσι το θέμα, αλλά δεν το βλέπουν έτσι. Τουλάχιστον, δεν θέλω να είμαι απόλυτος, αλλά στην δική μου περίπτωση, έγιναν έτσι τα πράγματα, αν οι δικές σας περιπτώσεις, ήταν φυσιολογικές, τότε είστε τυχερές...


Η καλοσυνη σου σε αυτο το παραδειγμα που αναφερεις που κολλαει????...........
Το οτι υπαρχουν κουτσομποληδες και κακεντρεχεις που θα πουν κακιουλα για να " ανεβουν" δεν εχει να κανει με το αν εσυ εισαι καλος.........υπαρχουν .....οπως επισης αυτο το πχ.....δεν ειναι και τοσο σοβαρο για να το μεγεθυνεις τοσο.....ειναι μικροπρεπεια ναι μεν...αλλα αυτο θα μπορουσαν να το κανουν στον καθενα.....

Νομιζω οτι δινεις σημασια σε ανουσια πραγματα και ασχολεισαι με βλακειες....εισαι μεγαλος πια για να ασχολεισαι και να δινεις αξια σε τετοια ατομα.....και γω στο λυκειο ειχα ενα κομπλεξικο χαζο....κοριτσι συμμαθητρια ...η οποια ηθελε να καθεται μαζι μου στο θρανιο....αλλα πηγαινε και ελεγε σε οσους εκανα παρεα "μη τη κανεις αυτη παρεα δεν ειναι καλη"......και αλλη μια ασχημη συμμαθητρια η οποια ερχοταν και με ρωτουσε " ειμαι χαλια??"........και μου πεταγε κακιες του τυπου..." χρησιμοποιεις φωτοσοπ στη φωτο σου στο φβ ..? Τρομαξα να σε αναγνωρισω".... που εντωμεταξυ ουτε φιλτρακι δεν ειχα βαλει στη φωτο....οτι να ναι.....

Και αλλα πολλα που λεω ποσο γελοια ηταν αυτα τα ατομα και αλλα πολλα...και ουτε με νοιαζει καν...ωριμασε......!!!!....τι παει να πει καλος..? Και εχεις βαλει και τον εαυτο σου μεσα στους καλους? Δλδ θεωρεις οτι εισαι το παιδι του θεου που οσοι σου δινουν κακια εσυ τους δινεις αγαπη και προδερμ???...... οντως ετσι ειναι....? εσυ τους αγαπας ολους αυτους που λες οτι ειναι κακοι και δεν τους κρατας καμια κακια ουτε θυμο παρα μονο τρεφεις ανιδιοτελη αγαπη γ αυτους...και δεν τους παρεξηγεις οσα και αν κανουν...? Δεν νομιζω.........αν οντως το εκανες αυτο τοτε θα θεωρουνταν αυτο καλοσυνη στα πλαισια της χαζομαρας.....και θα ειχες δικιο σε αυτη τη περιπτωση...

Εγω νομιζω οτι οταν λες "καλος" μαλλον εννοεις φοβισμενος......οτι δεν μπορει να θεσει τα ορια του...να υπερασπιστει τον εαυτο του και να υψωσει τη φωνη αν χρειαστει.....και αυτο το φοβο τον βγαζει και στους αλλους κ ετσι τον απειλουν και τον κοροιδευουν...αν πχ ο αλλος ειναι το παιδακι που προσπαθει να γλειψει κανοντας θεληματα και χαρες στους αλλους μονο και μονο για να τον αποδεχτουν τοτε δεν λεγεται καλος....τοτε λεγεται βλακας...και δεν ειναι καλοσυνη αυτο αλλα ιδιοτελεια....

...και αν καποιος σκεφτεται ετσι τοτε ειναι χαμενος απο χερι ......γτ ετσι οι αλλοι σε εκμεταλλευονται...δεν ειναι συμφωνια προς ανταλλαγη...κανω τα θεληματα στους αλλους με τον ορο να με αποδεχτουν.......τοτε αφηνει ο ιδιος τους αλλους να τον εκμεταλλευτουν...λεω πχ ενα τυχαιο παραδειγμα που μου ρθε στο μυαλο..γτ εχω ακουσει γενικα να γινονται τετοια....

Ή το αλλο πχ.....αν ο αλλος ειναι το παιδακι που μολις τον ενοχλησουν οι αλλοι παει και βαζει τα κλαματα....και δεν ειναι σε θεση να τους βαλει στη θεση τους....παλι αυτο δεν ειναι καλοσυνη.....αδυναμια λεγεται και ανωριμοτητα.....και δεν εχει σχεση με την υγιη ντροπαλοτητα ουτε με την ευαισθησια......

Τελος σκεφτηκες οτι η κοπελα αυτη μπορει να σταματησε να σου μιλαει σταδιακα επδ και εσυ μπορει να ειχες κοψει επαφη μαζι της?....ή για δικους της λογους ασχετους...που δεν εχουν να κανουν με το αν εκεινο το παιδι της ειπε οτι τοτε ειχες παει με φορμες ενω εσυ φορουσες πουκαμισο?....

Πρεπει να βρεις μια ισορροπια........
Εχεις καταμπερδευτει .............
Δυσκολευσαι να ξεχωρισεις ποια συμπεριφορα παραπεμπει σε καλο και υγιη ανθρωπο...ποια παραπεμπει σε βλακα......ποια παραπεμπει σε αδυναμο.....και ποια παραπεμπει σε σκληρο και αναισθητο......

Ξερεις ποσα κοριτσια ξερω γω που στεναχωριουνται..για μαλακες και κομπλεξικους?.....
Ουουοουουουου

Αν ο αναισθητος θεωρειται μαλακας και κομπλεξικος...και λες και εσυ και οτι ο ευαισθητος θεωρειται και αυτος μαλακας και κομπλεξικος τοτε γτ σκας? Αφου στην ουσια ειναι τα ιδια τοτε ανετα μπορει να συμπεριλαμβανεσαι και εσυ στους αναισθητους......(γι αυτο σου λεω οτι βλεπεις ασπρο μαυρο τα πραγματα και υπερβαλλεις)....

Να μη σε νοιαζει τι γνωμη εχουν τα κοριτσια....να σε νοιαζει πρωτα τι γμωμη εχεις εσυ για τον εαυτο σου και συμφωνα με αυτο θα σχηματισουν και οι αλλοι παρομοια αποψη για σενα.....
Οταν εσυ τα εχεις καλα με τον εαυτο σου αυτο βγαινει στους αλλους...το λεμε...το ξαναλεμε...αλλα οσο και να το λεμε παει στραφι....χαχαχα

Ουφ κουρασα παλι με το κατεβατο μου

----------


## Miliva21

Και επιτελους...προστατευσου και μη δινεις αξια σε ατομα γελοια...αλλαξε περιβαλλον και κανε παρεα με αυτους που εχουν παρομοιες αξιες με σενα.....

----------


## DL010117a

> Η καλοσυνη σου σε αυτο το παραδειγμα που αναφερεις που κολλαει????...........
> Το οτι υπαρχουν κουτσομποληδες και κακεντρεχεις που θα πουν κακιουλα για να " ανεβουν" δεν εχει να κανει με το αν εσυ εισαι καλος.........υπαρχουν .....οπως επισης αυτο το πχ.....δεν ειναι και τοσο σοβαρο για να το μεγεθυνεις τοσο.....ειναι μικροπρεπεια ναι μεν...αλλα αυτο θα μπορουσαν να το κανουν στον καθενα.....
> 
> Νομιζω οτι δινεις σημασια σε ανουσια πραγματα και ασχολεισαι με βλακειες....εισαι μεγαλος πια για να ασχολεισαι και να δινεις αξια σε τετοια ατομα.....και γω στο λυκειο ειχα ενα κομπλεξικο χαζο....κοριτσι συμμαθητρια ...η οποια ηθελε να καθεται μαζι μου στο θρανιο....αλλα πηγαινε και ελεγε σε οσους εκανα παρεα "μη τη κανεις αυτη παρεα δεν ειναι καλη"......και αλλη μια ασχημη συμμαθητρια η οποια ερχοταν και με ρωτουσε " ειμαι χαλια??"........και μου πεταγε κακιες του τυπου..." χρησιμοποιεις φωτοσοπ στη φωτο σου στο φβ ..? Τρομαξα να σε αναγνωρισω".... που εντωμεταξυ ουτε φιλτρακι δεν ειχα βαλει στη φωτο....οτι να ναι.....
> 
> Και αλλα πολλα που λεω ποσο γελοια ηταν αυτα τα ατομα και αλλα πολλα...και ουτε με νοιαζει καν...ωριμασε......!!!!....τι παει να πει καλος..? Και εχεις βαλει και τον εαυτο σου μεσα στους καλους? Δλδ θεωρεις οτι εισαι το παιδι του θεου που οσοι σου δινουν κακια εσυ τους δινεις αγαπη και προδερμ???...... οντως ετσι ειναι....? εσυ τους αγαπας ολους αυτους που λες οτι ειναι κακοι και δεν τους κρατας καμια κακια ουτε θυμο παρα μονο τρεφεις ανιδιοτελη αγαπη γ αυτους...και δεν τους παρεξηγεις οσα και αν κανουν...? Δεν νομιζω.........αν οντως το εκανες αυτο τοτε θα θεωρουνταν αυτο καλοσυνη στα πλαισια της χαζομαρας.....και θα ειχες δικιο σε αυτη τη περιπτωση...
> 
> Εγω νομιζω οτι οταν λες "καλος" μαλλον εννοεις φοβισμενος......οτι δεν μπορει να θεσει τα ορια του...να υπερασπιστει τον εαυτο του και να υψωσει τη φωνη αν χρειαστει.....και αυτο το φοβο τον βγαζει και στους αλλους κ ετσι τον απειλουν και τον κοροιδευουν...αν πχ ο αλλος ειναι το παιδακι που προσπαθει να γλειψει κανοντας θεληματα και χαρες στους αλλους μονο και μονο για να τον αποδεχτουν τοτε δεν λεγεται καλος....τοτε λεγεται βλακας...και δεν ειναι καλοσυνη αυτο αλλα ιδιοτελεια....
> 
> ...


Πριν, δεν αναφερόμουν σε εμένα Μιλίβα, αναφερόμουν σε κάποια παιδιά, που όντως είναι ευαίσθητα και χαλούν τις προσωπικότητές τους, για να έχουν παρέα. Προσπαθώ, να τους ξυπνήσω, αλλά δεν ξυπνάνε. Νομίζουν πως έχουν φίλους και νομίζουν, πως τους δίνουν σημασία. Στην ουσία όμως, είναι μόνοι τους. Ούτε έξω τους παίρνουν και είναι καλά παιδιά, με πολλές ευαισθησίες, αλλά με πολύ χαμηλές προσωπικότητες. Στο θέμα του κομπλεξικού, δεν με ενοχλεί που ασχολείται μαζί μου, με ενοχλεί ότι λέει μαλακίες και ψέματα, για να δείξει εκείνος ένα ανώτερο προφίλ, με ψέματα για εμένα. Ένα παιδί 20 ετών, δεν θα κάτσει να ασχοληθεί, αν αυτά που λέει ο μαλάκας, είναι αλήθεια ή ψέματα και κάθονται και τον πιστεύουν. Εμένα, ποτέ δεν με ρώτησε κανείς, αν αυτά ισχύουν. Όσο για το κορίτσι, απλά ας πούμε πως, το φιλικό της περιβάλλον, αποτελείται από διάφορα ποζέρια, που οι περισσότεροι, έρχονται για να τους βοηθήσω στις εξεταστικές. Για τόσο "έξυπνα" άτομα μιλάμε. Η ίδια η ζωή Μιλίβα, κρίνει το ποιος είναι ο έξυπνος, το ποιος είναι ο καλός, ο κακός και ο ηλίθιος. Άτομα που έχω να τους μιλήσω πολλούς μήνες, κάθονται ακόμη και με βρίζουν και δεν με ενδιαφέρει ότι με βρίζουν, έτσι κι αλλιώς στα @@ τους γράφω και συγνώμη για την έκφραση. Το θέμα είναι πως προσπαθούν, να νιώσουν κάπως ανώτεροι, με ανακρίβειες και ψέματα. Θεωρώ λοιπόν, πως καλό είναι να είναι κάποιος καλός σήμερα (αν και δεν εκτιμάται ιδιαίτερα), αλλά όχι μαλάκας. Δυναμισμός μου έλειπε, από το γυμνάσιο και τον απέκτησα τώρα, ποτέ δεν είναι αργά λοιπόν. Έρχεται κάποια στιγμή, στο βίο του ανθρώπου, που "σκληραίνει" και αυτό γιατί, η κοινωνία είναι μια ζούγκλα και πρέπει να επιβιώσεις. Οι φίλοι, οι πραγματικοί φίλοι, είναι ένα-δύο άτομα, που μου είναι σταθεροί, από το γυμνάσιο. Όποτε τους χρειάστηκα, ήταν εκεί και εγώ γι'αυτούς. Οπότε δεν έχω την ανάγκη της παρέας, από κανένα κομπλεξικό ανθρωπάριο...

----------


## Miliva21

Ουτε εγω αναφερομουν σε καποιον προσωπικα...εδωσα παραδειγματα που μου ερχονταν στο μυαλο.....που συμβαινουν...

Συμπερασματικα πιστευω οτι αυτο που μετραει οπως ξαναειπα ειναι το τι γνωμη εχει ο καθενας για τον εαυτο του....αυτο που νιωθεις για σενα...αυτο βγαζεις στους αλλους...ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ...ειτε εισαι ντροπαλος... ειτε εισαι κακος.....ειτε εισαι ευαισθητος...........

Για ολους μας ισχυει αυτο

----------


## Macgyver

Αυτα που διαβαζω απο πανω , μου θυμισαν καποια λογια του Χριστου ' ειστε σαν τα προβατα αναμεσα στους λυκους , γινετε πονηροι σαν το φιδι , και συγχρονως αγνοι σαν το περιστερι ' ......................πολυ ωραια λογια ....ταπε ολα ο Ανθρωπος σε δυο σειρες .......

----------


## DL010117a

> Αυτα που διαβαζω απο πανω , μου θυμισαν καποια λογια του Χριστου ' ειστε σαν τα προβατα αναμεσα στους λυκους , γινετε πονηροι σαν το φιδι , και συγχρονως αγνοι σαν το περιστερι ' ......................πολυ ωραια λογια ....ταπε ολα ο Ανθρωπος σε δυο σειρες .......


"Ἰδοὺ ἐγὼ ἀποστέλλω ὑμᾶς ὡς πρόβατα ἐν μέσῳ λύκων· γίνεσθε οὖν φρόνιμοι ὡς οἱ ὄφεις καὶ ἀκέραιοι ὡς αἱ περιστεραί." το βρήκα είναι 10:16, Κατά Ματθαίον Ευαγγέλιο. Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω, Μαγκάιβερ. Μόνο που θέλει, άσκηση αυτό το πράγμα, δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις από την μία μέρα στην άλλη. Εκεί που χρειάζεται, θα πρέπει να είμαστε "φίδια" και όπου χρειάζεται "περιστέρια", που το περιστέρι, έχει μεγάλη σημασία για τον Χριστιανισμό και το ψάρι το ίδιο.

----------


## Macgyver

Σωστα , θελει εξασκηση , τα καλα κοποις κτωνται .............δεν θυμομουν σε ποιο εδαφιο τοχα διαβασει , το νοημα θυμομουν μονο ........

----------

